

Has the web killed off high quality typesetting (e.g., TeX, TeXmacs, etc.)? - amichail

It seems that the more information is put online, the less people care about the quality of the typesetting.  Accessibility is much more important.  And thus far, browser typesetting has been much worse than systems such as TeX.<p>Although PDFs can look great (e.g., generated as a result of using TeX/TeXmacs), people seem to prefer html over pdf.  They don't care that much about typesetting.
======
cperciva
Serious research papers still get typeset. If you're writing a few paragraphs,
sure, HTML works fine; but if you're writing a 16-page paper which includes
detailed mathematics, having real typesetting isn't optional.

